
Show HN: I built an online songwriting tool with real-time collaboration - gabergg
https://songcraft.io/launch
======
gabergg
Hi HN!

I'm Gabe, the creator of Songcraft.

I shared early versions of Songcraft on HN, and I'm so grateful to the
community for the incredible feedback. I've incorporated a ton of those ideas,
and I recently did a major rewrite to simplify the editor and make writing
collaborative in real-time.

I'd love to hear your thoughts and answer any questions you may have. Drop a
line here or at gabe@songcraft.io.

------
kwakuDompreh
Does it help in crafting a rap song ? If yes, what are the process ?

